# blue eggs



## cowboyfred (Jan 7, 2015)

hey yall .. I have an easter egger laying blue eggs since September. At first the eggs were a nice medium blue. Shes still laying in January but her eggs are a very very light tint of blue.. hardly blue at all. Any ideas why? Shes my only blue egg layer.. so Im really wanting those beautiful eggs back.


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

Eggs get lighter in color the longer they lay. Once she stops laying for molting or winter then they will darken up again in the spring.


----------



## angelinahadley (Apr 9, 2015)

I had heard many years ago, there is a country name Chile which hens lay purple eggs.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

The purple egg layer is the Croad langshon (totally misspelled) there are 5 breeders in the US that have them , one being in California. ( yes i looked them up lol as purple is my favorite color)


----------



## sswanee17 (May 17, 2015)

I would love to have purple eggs, I've seen some pictures of them in different colors of purple's and they're really pretty. And cowboy Fred, I have a whiteLeghorn/EE that lays me a little blue egg every single day she has for a month and I'm just hoping that they'll get bigger pretty soon. They are pretty small. Someday her blues are lighter almost white and then other days that would be blue,light blue.


----------



## sswanee17 (May 17, 2015)

My chicken might lay light blue eggs because Leghorns lay white eggs so I must get a mix of blue and white.


----------

